# Kanamycin/Kanacyn toxic to plants?



## mfskarphedin (Aug 2, 2010)

I've looked all over the net, and I can't seem to find an answer as to whether Kanamycin is toxic to plants. I guess I could test in a bucket, but I need to treat the whole tank (can't remove tiny fry,) and I'm not going to buy it if it's isn't plant-safe.

Thanks!

Kristen


----------



## Bunnie1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

Did noone have an answer for this? I have the same question. I need to treat my display tanks for septicemia!


----------



## loj04 (Aug 17, 2003)

I don't think so, at least not on the same level as you would be treating for whatever bacteria you are trying to treat in your tank. 

Kanamycin acts on the 30S subunit of prokaryotic ribosomes. Eukaryotes have a different type of subunit, so any crossreactivity should be minimal. 

Since people don't do LD50s for plants , if we go off of LD50's for mice, they are relatively high.


----------



## aquaphish (Jan 22, 2005)

Since this product is made for the aqauarium it should not have any adverse effect on plants, only on the bacteria being treated. Also see this: http://www.angelfire.com/blues/fish_problems/HEMORHAGICSEPTICEMIA.html


----------



## Bunnie1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

loj04, wow, that sounds like you know exactly what you're talking about... in greek! hehe.  Thanks all!


----------

